
ApacheCon Europe publishes program for 2019 conference - plainschwarz
https://aceu19.apachecon.com/news/program-schedule-online-now
======
plainschwarz
Keynoters are Nanjala Nyabola (author & political analyst), Thomas Gageik (EU
commission) and Miguel Gamiño (Mastercard). Dozens of Apache projects will be
represented across dedicated project tracks, including Airflow, Beam, Calcite,
Cassandra, Flink, Hivemall (incubating), HTTP Server, Ignite, IoTDB
(incubating), Kafka, MXNet, Mynewt, NiFi, Spark, Tika, Tomcat, Training
(incubating), and more.

